
Classic Mac icon designer Susan Kare takes the stand: live from Apple v. Samsung - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/7/3225646/susan-kare-testimony-mac-icon-apple-samsung-trial
======
shawndumas
"I remember when I was at the law firm about being a expert witness in this
case there was a big conference table with many phones on it... I could see
the screen and went to pick up the iPhone to make a point about the UI
graphics, and I was holding a Samsung phone. I usually think of myself as
someone who is pretty granular about looking at graphics, and I mistook one
for the other. So, I guess in addition to my formal analysis I had the
experience of being confused." -- Susan

